

Do I have enough experience to be hired as a remote software developer? - iRestEasy

Do you think I have enough experience to be hired as a remote developer for a company? I'm just tired of driving into work everyday AND trying to do grad school. I don't see myself continuing to do what I did last semester. I live in Texas and I own a car, but I'd really like to just sell it and ride my bike to campus.<p>I got my bachelors degree in physics and I started a Computer Science minor, but I never finished the minor.<p>Every job that I've had since graduating from college has been as some sort of developer role.<p>-Most of my experience has been in programming with Java.<p>-I like to use JUnit and Mockito for testing.I've used RestEasy before to make a few apis.<p>-Even after using it a few times, I'm still not completely sure how Spring works or why IOC is useful.<p>-My front end skills suck. If you need someone to write any type of css or complicated javascript app I can get something done...but it will be bad.<p>-I'm using BuildHive as the CI server for a personal project that I have on Github.<p>-I know how to use git. For more advanced things like cherry picking and rebasing I've started playing around with source tree.<p>So...what would I need to do to be hired as a mid level dev remotely?
======
Cryode
Self confidence, for one. Don't focus on negatives; sell your strengths.

